# bumper stickers on paint



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The used van I bought has some bumper stickers on the paint. Any ideas on removing them without hurting the paint?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Use a hair dryer to soften the glue.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Once ya heat the stickers, 'n get 'em off, a solvent oughta cut the glue,...

or even WD-40,.... it's 'bout the mildest that might work,....


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. I was afraid the heat might hurt the paint.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope. Will melt glue. Use steamer. 100% safe.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Little heat is fine and WD-40 to remove the residue.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

I used mineral spirit to remove the residue.


----------



## ChiefSweetum (Feb 28, 2015)

I use this stuff called Citrus King. It's an all natural solvent made from oranges, so it won't damage your paint. They just did a video to show how quick it loosens adhesives. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G9lKOwOZyk


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Goo gone


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've always used carb cleaner,or brake parts cleaner.Never hurt the paint,in 32 yrs !


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Alcohol will get the glue off also. Gasoline should work without hurting the paint, automotive paints are made durable for that very reasons. Idiots spilling gas on their car when filling up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Goof Off has always worked well for me.

When doing the heat gun, start at one corner....once you get a corner up, just take your time. It should not take any effort. Apply the heat to the sticker, not the car. 

You 'could' damage the paint if you held the heat gun in one spot for a long time. But just imagine how much heat the paint tolerates in the sun.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If it ever quits raining here, I will try.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a sticker. Steam takes those off very well with NO hypothetical damage.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/business/autos/5-ways-to-remove-bumper-stickers/1108477


----------

